# Now Showing



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The Professor has finally gotten around to releasing the movie about making a Dragonship Figurehead out of pink insulation foam. The staff at the Museum of Dubious Authenticity worked tirelessly to produce this documentary. No actual dragons were harmed during the filming.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good video and project, Oliver!!

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

That looked like it was a ton of fun to make. Great Project!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Absolutely love it Oliver another fine job video is great also


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hagar The Horrible would like this on his boat,& so would I.Great job Oliver. James.JJ777746


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it. How do you paint so fast?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always. And, entertaining as well.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Great piece, great video and great score - too cool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great video as always Oliver . I bet that styrofoam is easy on bits to


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Great dragon, but I think you're getting even better at making interesting videos.

Thanks for both.

Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Charley said!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job on the Dragon Head, And on the Hilarious Video.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I've watched the video several times and can't tell what I liked best...the video or the dragon. Great job on both...AWESOME...! ! !


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

It's all in the wrist. I exercise my wrist by lifting drams of Jameson. Of course, speeding up the video about 4x might help also, but I'll continue to exercise my wrist.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

If i exercised my wrist that way I would not be able to see to paint lol


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The antiquities may be dubious, but the talent is not!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

The music immediately got the grandson's attention: I turned the laptop so he could watch, and the questions started....

1) Can you do that Nana? 
Me: "This is being done with a CNC Machine... I don't have one."
2) How much does one cost? 
Me: "After you get all the programming, and the machine itself? (A decent one, I think) about $5,000 - $6,000."
3) Pause....
4) Well I'll give you $23 towards it when I get my wallet!

P.S. Amazing video and execution, Oliver. Nicely done!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think you better listen to him and seriously think about getting one.

He should name the dragon. How bout "Miss Barbie"?

Ollie, when you going to start giving lessons on film making???


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Ollie, when you going to start giving lessons on film making???


Not much to give. All the video was shot with my iPhone, and the video put together in Apple's iMovie. Apple's Keynote app (like Powerpoint) was used to animate some of the text and the opening and end titles, which were composited with other video in iMovie. I just used a green background in Keynote so I could drop the background out like they do in the big time movies. Making the video was a much fun as the actual project.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You could write another book.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> I think you better listen to him and seriously think about getting one.


Of course you do, John :lol: Only one question:

Are you gonna buy it for me, and get me the program to use with it?



honesttjohn said:


> He should name the dragon. How bout "Miss Barbie"?


What are you trying to say, John?? ROFL


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very interesting project, Professor Henry.
Your last sentence about "no actual dragons were harmed..." is humorous.
Like Barb´s grandkid, the music got my attention.


----------

